# Artists that blew you away



## Rytes (Apr 20, 2009)

What's an artist/group that took you by surprise? 

for me it would have to be Jamiroquai, at first i thought it was a black woman, and found out it was a white guy... he's incredibly soulful!!!


----------



## Shindo (Apr 20, 2009)

http://video.aol.com/video-detail/matisyahu-beatbox/1765050026


----------



## Rytes (Apr 20, 2009)

Shindo said:


> http://video.aol.com/video-detail/matisyahu-beatbox/1765050026



:shock:


----------



## Carenath (Apr 20, 2009)

For me it was Stratovarius.. ever since Tabra introduced me to their music, I have been hooked.. though I am also an avid fan of Queen, I have yet to find an artist whos got a voice anywhere near as good as Freddie Mercury


----------



## Curagnaste (Apr 20, 2009)

Sonata Arctica. I couldn't stop listening since my friend introduced me to it.


----------



## Shindo (Apr 20, 2009)

Rytes said:


> :shock:



matisyahu a reggae master, i dont like reggae much but i love him
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Buy8dLlfBZE


----------



## TakeWalker (Apr 20, 2009)

SABATON


----------



## ale (Apr 21, 2009)

Queen. So much variety in one band.  I still have yet to listen to the whole catalog and I'm sure I'll find more surprises.


----------



## Takun (Apr 21, 2009)

Well depending on your definition of "blew away."

I picked up Neutral Milk Hotel, per request of a friend off another forum.  He said he didn't like them much personally, but they fit into what I liked at the time.

Popped in the classic "In the Aeroplane Over the Sea."

First listen:  "Not bad, I can dig some of this."
gave it some time
Second listen: "Oh hey, that's new.  I didn't catch that before."

After that, each listen something new in the album would catch onto me.  That, after months, blew me away.  =)

Another that blew me away, and I'm guessing a few others who like it now, was 65daysofstatic.  The Fall of Math was just..... phenomenal.


----------



## Xaerun (Apr 21, 2009)

Colson and RenardV. Both FA artists.


----------



## Curagnaste (Apr 21, 2009)

another band that took me by surprise was Lemon Demon, they were just so different from conventional music artists
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t2a-N6nJZPQ&feature=channel_page


----------



## Shindo (Apr 21, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Well depending on your definition of "blew away."
> 
> I picked up Neutral Milk Hotel, per request of a friend off another forum.  He said he didn't like them much personally, but they fit into what I liked at the time.
> 
> ...



quit liking god music 8U


----------



## AxlePerri (Apr 22, 2009)

Ayumi Hamasaki. She is just adorable 

Here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-CJJyjlMqQ


----------



## Captain Howdy (Apr 22, 2009)

Tvangeste and Vehemence were two big shockers to me; Vehemence for being virtually unknown outside of Arizona, and Tvangeste for it's vocals mainly, but it's an awesome symphonic black metal band.


----------



## Eleziek (Apr 22, 2009)

Michael Tilson Thomas! For with his hands, mind, and baton, he truly does make magic :]


----------

